# Club swap



## Taffy78 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi all , in need of some advice , i swapped a set of ping g30's (driver , 3 and 5 wood) for a set of  nike vrs covert 2.0's (driver, 3 and 5 wood plus a 4 hybrid). Swapped via simple pics on facebook and made an agreement to swap and so we both posted them out the following day. He recieved my clubs the next day as i paid the bit extra and i recieved the nike clubs 3 days later. After he had been in possession of my g30's for almost a week i recieved a message via facebook from him claiming the clubs i sent out were fake and he wanted to swap back. I was horrified to learn they were fake as my wife bought these for me as a present but i just couldnt get on with them so when this offer of a swap came up i of course jumped at it. I have refused to swap back as i feel i have done nothing wrong , for example there was no malicious intent to defraud on my part and i had no clue they were fake. If anything i should be persuing the people who sold them to my wife as it was her who was done over. Because i have refused to swap back due to me not breaking the law at any given point he is now threatening me with courts and police etc . What can i do?


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 1, 2016)

Take the easy and correct option. Go to CAB or see a solicitor that offers a free 30 mins consultation. Can't go wrong


----------



## IanG (Nov 1, 2016)

If you believe him that they are fake, I think you need to do ask he asks and reverse the swap. It is not fair on you because you have been duped originally but that is no reason to pass the fakes on to someone else. How would you feel if it was the other way round?


----------



## Taffy78 (Nov 1, 2016)

But i did not INTENTIONALLY pass fakes on so why should i?


----------



## Taffy78 (Nov 1, 2016)

I thought i was swapping with genuine clubs. I had no idea.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 1, 2016)

Doesn't matter. He was under the impression that they were genuine and therefore traded you on that condition.
I can't believe we even have to say it on a golf forum (a game based on the integrity of each player), but DO THE RIGHT THING and exchange them back!


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 1, 2016)

In situations like this, I try to put myself in a reverse position. How would you feel if you had been given fakes?
It happens re fake clubs all to regular. A pal broke his seven iron and took it into the club shop to have a new shaft fitted. He was told his clubs are fake. He paid Â£50 less than the rrp. He is happy now coz he had my Titliest 714 for Â£150 (genuine).
unfortunately for your beloved she bought fakes allegedly, and that could be the real reason why you could not get on with the Pings, because they are excellent clubs.
Again doing a swop could of ended up with you getting fake clubs. As the old saying goes " two wrongs don't make a right". 
Dont doubt for one minute that the swop was done in good faith, unfortunately through not much fault of your own, that good faith went a bit tits up.
there are two things I would do.
1, contact him and arrange to get them back.
2, ask on here re what you are after. With the new gear coming out a lot of golfers have last years shiny stuff sat in the garage. Like my five wood and hybrid which al be flogging for Â£40 each soon.
Taffy what I would also consider is having a fitting re shafts etc. That could save you money in the long term. There's no point buying stiff shaft when you need reg etc.
Good luck with it and let us know how you go on.

PS welcome to the forum.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Nov 1, 2016)

Obvious question first, where did your wife get them from?


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Nov 1, 2016)

or if you still have the pictures of your pings you could stick them on here and someone might be able to have a better view on whether they are genuine or not.


----------



## drdel (Nov 1, 2016)

It is not his fault you were done.

What you did or didn't know is not relevant: you know now. You're now trying to 'do' him ! which in my book is totally unfair. 

Take back you old clubs and then you and your wife need to pursue the person/organisation who screwed you.


----------



## Mugs (Nov 1, 2016)

Do the right thing and swap them back, call ping to verify if they are fake or not, you never know they could be real


----------



## mikeb4 (Nov 1, 2016)

Lazkir said:



			Doesn't matter. He was under the impression that they were genuine and therefore traded you on that condition.
I can't believe we even have to say it on a golf forum (a game based on the integrity of each player), but DO THE RIGHT THING and exchange them back!
		
Click to expand...

totally agree


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 1, 2016)

Lazkir said:



			Doesn't matter. He was under the impression that they were genuine and therefore traded you on that condition.
I can't believe we even have to say it on a golf forum (a game based on the integrity of each player), but DO THE RIGHT THING and exchange them back!
		
Click to expand...


^^^^

Passing on fake(if they are) is a bad deal and it needs correcting. However we are not in possession of all the facts. Pic please.


----------



## DCB (Nov 1, 2016)

IanG said:



			If you believe him that they are fake, I think you need to do ask he asks and reverse the swap. It is not fair on you because you have been duped originally but that is no reason to pass the fakes on to someone else. How would you feel if it was the other way round?
		
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Canmore (Nov 1, 2016)

Do the right thing and swap them back - seems only fair


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 1, 2016)

Swap back is the fair option here


----------



## Andy (Nov 1, 2016)

What's his proof or evidence they are fake?


----------



## Dasit (Nov 1, 2016)

Get him to confirm they are fake then if they are swap back

if they are fake you passed on counterfeit goods. If you knew they were or not does not make a difference. Same crime as using counterfeit notes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2016)

Another vote for take them back. If they are genuine you can then move them on no problem. Those clubs will give a decent price still. Presumably you could do the AG trade in and they will confirm if they are genuine or not.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 1, 2016)

Were there any marks on them you can identify? Just as another angle, I'd possibly be wary of him passing fakes back to you and keeping the legit ones you sent him. Bit of a stretch I know but people try all sorts of scams these days.


----------



## ADB (Nov 1, 2016)

This situation can only be resolved through a conversation with your wife......that way you can determine whether the clubs are fake or not depending where and how much she paid for the clubs.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 1, 2016)

ADB said:



			This situation can only be resolved through a conversation with your wife......
		
Click to expand...


Like so many things in life...


----------



## ADB (Nov 1, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Like so many things in life...
		
Click to expand...

or escalated


----------



## clarke_111 (Nov 1, 2016)

Agree with comments here-if they are fake then I think you meed to swap them back, and try to peruse the original seller. However, I would be cautious and would want to know-
How does he know they are fake? 
How can he be so certain? 
Where did your wife get them from? 

If it turns out she bought them from a pro shop or a reputable golf store (ag etc) then I'd be very surprised if they were fake. I agree that if you are swapping back you need to ensure that you are getting your own original clubs back-not a different set he is clearing out and keeping your original set to flog...


----------



## jusme (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm certainly in the majority - as if you need another voice on this. There only EVER was one thing to do here. What happened to you may suck and dealing with this is for another day and between you and the original seller. It has nothing to do with this guy now. Give him his clubs back and deal with your own issue with yours. 

Ignorance is no defense. Fake is fake and if proven the outcome of a court case is a no brainer.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 1, 2016)

You need to find out where your wife bought them,  if there is any chance they are fake you have to take them back, he may be trying it on of course so do a bit of digging first.


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Nov 1, 2016)

This is difficult issue. I for one wouldn't happy with fake clubs been swapped. Personally Ping G30's are more valuable than the Covert 2.0s as they are a younger version. (Although I had the 2.0s went from 13 to 9 handicap awesome club).

Every PING club has a serial number on the neck of iron above or below the dot - ask him to send the serial numbers and contact PING direct to double check these are indeed fake or real. Also what is his source that they are fake.

Unfortunately if they are indeed fake - I believe your only option is to re-swap your clubs as this is not fair on either party and pursue the person your wife bought them from.

Just goes to show for that you should always buy clubs from a registered retailer (shop or online) or club professional.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 1, 2016)

Can't help feeling you are on the wrong forum - you need a legal or consumer Forum not a golf one.

The first response to the thread is the correct one.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2016)

Andy said:



			What's his proof or evidence they are fake?
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was thinking. The guy contacts you and says 'these are fake' and you believe him straight away? Sounds like you must have had your suspicions anyway... If he does have the proof though you definitely need to swap back and have a word with the people who sold them to you/your wife in the first place.


----------



## connor (Nov 1, 2016)

Was reading about this or a case very similar on a Facebook selling page earlier...
If your dealing with a chap called Phillip your being named and shamed all over Facebook buddy picture and all sorts. People want you linched for not being willing to swap back


----------



## snell (Nov 1, 2016)

Can't believe no one else has suggested this.....Ditch your wife....What's she at buying you fake clubs man :lol:


----------



## philipfewkes1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am the one he has sent the fakes to. He won't swap back even after these 4 pages of unbiased comments. I am a sole trader trying to run a small golf sales business from home and I stock 2 shops locally. My golfing friends on Facebook are outraged but ihave no hard feelings for Gafyn Farmer if he just returns my clubs. It's not complicated. If I can figure out how to post a photo I will. In the mean time read these links.

http://golfclubbrokers.com/blog/220/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/loc...37193216309358/?sale_post_id=1437193216309358


----------



## philipfewkes1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Are they all wrong Gafyn?


----------



## philipfewkes1 (Nov 1, 2016)

They were Â£400 from Facebay Winchester and I am the "lucky" beneficiary of his fake clubs. Â£400-600 loss for me and my young family, gutted. See photos on my FB selling page. Watch out for other fakes in the market.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/loc...37193216309358/?sale_post_id=1437193216309358


----------



## philipfewkes1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Well said. It's me he has sent them to!!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 2, 2016)

snell said:



			Can't believe no one else has suggested this.....Ditch your wife....What's she at buying you fake clubs man :lol:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Bad form from the poster in my opinion, " got real clubs don't care " is just not on


----------



## freddielong (Nov 2, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			:rofl:

Bad form from the poster in my opinion, " got real clubs don't care " is just not on
		
Click to expand...

I think the most telling point is the OP disappeared as soon as he realised he wasn't going to get the answer he wanted as no one else agreed with him.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I think the most telling point is the OP disappeared as soon as he realised he wasn't going to get the answer he wanted as no one else agreed with him.
		
Click to expand...

I think he is just busy divorcing his wife for buying him fake Pongs


----------



## jusme (Nov 2, 2016)

It's not going to get resolved here, so civil claim is the only way now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2016)

There seems to be a couple of sensible routes.

Ask the wife where she bought them. If it's AG or a reputable online store chances of them being fake are slim.

If the buyer is that convinced they are snide, get him to email Ping with the serial number(s) on the hosel and let them make the decision. If they say they are fake then you do need to swap them back


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't think there is anything much he can do if the op doesn't want to return them.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 2, 2016)

Looked up Taffy78's profile.  It says "Taffy78's hasn't made any friends yet" .  What a surprise! Can't believe anyone would think what he's done was right.  Small Claims Court is the answer.  You can do it online,  I think.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			PS welcome to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think we'll see much more of him.


----------



## dufferman (Nov 2, 2016)

There ain't no way Taffy is coming back to explain anything. Messy thing buying 2nd hand golf clubs. 

That's why I only buy brand new ones


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2016)

dufferman said:



			There ain't no way Taffy is coming back to explain anything. Messy thing buying 2nd hand golf clubs. 

That's why I only buy brand new ones 

Click to expand...

Or win them...&#128533;


----------



## dufferman (Nov 2, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Or win them...&#128533;
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2016)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Don't think we'll see much more of him.
		
Click to expand...

Morning Bill, what a small world it is eh, please let me explain.

Can you remember when me and my homies turned up in Northumberland where your hospitality will never be exceeded. Well if you remember of of my Homies was Kevin ( Baghead). He was the bandit that took brass on Tyneside. Anyway his course etiquette is second to none, he is a honest family man. He is salt of the earth. The kind of guy you would want as a regular PP. He is my playin PP every Tuesday and Thursday. He likes listening to my boring stories twice a week. His extended family are of the same ilk. Kevin has a nephew who I have played with at Breadsall Priory, he is a delightful young man. His name is Phillip. Unfortunately He is the poor sod who has been "shafted" with these fake Pings.

What I cannot get my head around now is the OP. I think he comes across as a cheese slice short of a picnic.
1, his wife bought these clubs, really. Would you let your wife go out and buy 3 X clubs. There's something about that don't sit right.
2, He has come on here, asking for advice and not listened to what he has been told. What type of friends does have.


oh ah welcome to the forum Phillip say heyup to Les for me when you see him. All the best Andy aka Tashyboy


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			There seems to be a couple of sensible routes.

Ask the wife where she bought them. If it's AG or a reputable online store chances of them being fake are slim.

If the buyer is that convinced they are snide, get him to email Ping with the serial number(s) on the hosel and let them make the decision. If they say they are fake then you do need to swap them back
		
Click to expand...

This. His 'finders keepers' attitude certainly isn't on. They need to go about proving 100% whether they are fake or genuine, and if fake then he really needs to swap back, and then take it up with the place where his wife bought them. If they're still contactable and haven't done a bunk.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

OK devil's advocate here.........

The guy claiming the Pings are fakes is a club trader. What if he has swapped out these clubs with another set and is trying to offload them to an innocent party?

Just saying.


----------



## Lazkir (Nov 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			OK devil's advocate here.........

The guy claiming the Pings are fakes is a club trader. What if he has swapped out these clubs with another set and is trying to offload them to an innocent party?

Just saying.
		
Click to expand...




Taffy78 said:



			But i did not INTENTIONALLY pass fakes on so why should i?
		
Click to expand...




Taffy78 said:



			I thought i was swapping with genuine clubs. I had no idea.
		
Click to expand...


I think this tells you all you need to know about the OP and his character.
I know which one I'd believe.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			OK devil's advocate here.........

The guy claiming the Pings are fakes is a club trader. What if he has swapped out these clubs with another set and is trying to offload them to an innocent party?

Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it may develop into a public spat between the 2 protagonists... no one want to see that now do they......


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 2, 2016)

1



Tashyboy said:



			Morning Bill, what a small world it is eh, please let me explain.

Can you remember when me and my homies turned up in Northumberland where your hospitality will never be exceeded. Well if you remember of of my Homies was Kevin ( Baghead). He was the bandit that took brass on Tyneside. Anyway his course etiquette is second to none, he is a honest family man. He is salt of the earth. The kind of guy you would want as a regular PP. He is my playin PP every Tuesday and Thursday. He likes listening to my boring stories twice a week. His extended family are of the same ilk. Kevin has a nephew who I have played with at Breadsall Priory, he is a delightful young man. His name is Phillip. Unfortunately He is the poor sod who has been "shafted" with these fake Pings.

What I cannot get my head around now is the OP. I think he comes across as a cheese slice short of a picnic.
1, his wife bought these clubs, really. Would you let your wife go out and buy 3 X clubs. There's something about that don't sit right.
2, He has come on here, asking for advice and not listened to what he has been told. What type of friends does have.


oh ah welcome to the forum Phillip say heyup to Les for me when you see him. All the best Andy aka Tashyboy
		
Click to expand...

I wondered at the name,  thought it may have been a relative of Kev's. I would seriously recommend investigating taking the guy to the Small Claims Court,  which I'm sure you can do online.  At least give him a CCJ & wreck his credit rating.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			I thought it may develop into a public spat between the 2 protagonists... no one want to see that now do they......
		
Click to expand...

I'm bitterly disappointed, it could have been epic


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 2, 2016)

I don't think the OP is coming back.... he did not hear what he maybe thought he was going to hear....


----------



## Topone (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok, only just registered to this forum but will throw me view in. 
Unfortunately definitely fakes. Difficult to see in a photo but after careful examination it is easy to see to any half decent golfer. I Have come across these clubs before when a member approached me saying he couldn't hit it. Source eBay. Areas to look for, weight in base is metal not rubber/plastic feel. Shaft is a darker blue, graphics printed on the shaft slightly blurred. Shaft very whippy. Grip is a poor quality copy. Take the shaft out and the adapter differs and most of all the serial number is not legitimate. Hope you get this sorted Phil as unfair on you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2016)

Ok I'll be the next cynic

I wonder how many people have now clicked on the link to the person's webpage selling clubs ? 

I can't understand why the OP started the thread when clearly the right thing is to take the clubs back and go back to where his wife got them from 

Maybe it's just me but it all seems a bit "staged" ?


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll be the next cynic

I wonder how many people have now clicked on the link to the person's webpage selling clubs ? 

I can't understand why the OP started the thread when clearly the right thing is to take the clubs back and go back to where his wife got them from 

Maybe it's just me but it all seems a bit "staged" ?
		
Click to expand...

You see D4S?... thats how it's done.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

philipfewkes1 said:



http://golfclubbrokers.com/blog/220/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/loc...37193216309358/?sale_post_id=1437193216309358

Click to expand...




Topone said:



			Ok, only just registered to this forum but will throw me view in. 
Unfortunately definitely fakes. Difficult to see in a photo but after careful examination it is easy to see to any half decent golfer. I Have come across these clubs before when a member approached me saying he couldn't hit it. Source eBay. Areas to look for, weight in base is metal not rubber/plastic feel. Shaft is a darker blue, graphics printed on the shaft slightly blurred. Shaft very whippy. Grip is a poor quality copy. Take the shaft out and the adapter differs and most of all the serial number is not legitimate. Hope you get this sorted Phil as unfair on you.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting comments on this thread. The OP has cleared off, some pics have been posted, accusations all over the place.

As far as I am aware, the link above is to library pictures not the ACTUAL clubs that have been swapped, please correct me if I am wrong? If they are the actual clubs then I agree they are fakes and the OP should do the honourable thing and get rid of his wife 

Or this could just be an elaborate scam to get some free publicity, tbh I'm surprised the mods haven't closed this thread down as it publicly names individuals in a bad light.


----------



## Topone (Nov 2, 2016)

I understand the second link are the clubs (Facebook link)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll be the next cynic

I wonder how many people have now clicked on the link to the person's webpage selling clubs ? 

I can't understand why the OP started the thread when clearly the right thing is to take the clubs back and go back to where his wife got them from 

Maybe it's just me but it all seems a bit "staged" ?
		
Click to expand...

I did find it quite the coincidence that the affected party showed here the very next day after the topic was posted. How did he know the topic was here?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

Topone said:



			I understand the second link are the clubs (Facebook link)
		
Click to expand...

Certainly something fishy going on as the clubs on faceache don't look like they ever been used!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 2, 2016)

Orikoru said:



			I did find it quite the coincidence that the affected party showed here the very next day after the topic was posted. How did he know the topic was here?
		
Click to expand...

Ray Bloody Purchase Grassed


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll be the next cynic

I wonder how many people have now clicked on the link to the person's webpage selling clubs ? 

I can't understand why the OP started the thread when clearly the right thing is to take the clubs back and go back to where his wife got them from 

Maybe it's just me but it all seems a bit "staged" ?
		
Click to expand...

Knowing the lad who has had these pings dumped on him this has deffo not been "staged". Without getting to deep, it goes against his principles. 
As I have said to Man in black, it is a small world. Someone obviously knew that Phil was the person who was bogged off he had been sent fakes and was being mentioned on here. He has been told about what is going off on here and has responded to this. What was he supposed to do? I have already said to the OP " let us know how you go on". I will now also say to Phil " let us know how you go on".

many years ago I had a VX 220 and joined the vx220.org forum. There was a blog in which someone was selling off a VXR220, they only made 65. They were like rocking horse poo and went like the clappers. What the seller declined to say was that the car had been a write off. It was a cut and shunt. To a normal person wanting a VXR 220 or Ping G30 you would not of known the differance. But the world is not full of naive buyers. This/these sellers of said car were found out, after denying there car was a previous write off. Eventually  the mods got involved and asked a quite simple question. If the car is not a write off, "why have you been buying spare parts for a car off this website". How did they know that. The IP address for the car was the same as the sellers address, some of the parts bought were for a na 220 and had been stuck on a turbo car, mainly cosmetic bits. They were found out and lo and behold, disappeared. My point is there are loads of dodgy clubs out there and someone is at the crap end of buying or swopping them. 

Re a link to his shop, someone needs to tell me what I am missing here. American golf have a blog started about double points, someone asked re cheap vokeys, I told him how much they are at golf support. Another poster says how much his club are selling them for, County golf are mentioned most weeks. A Blog is started re bargains for golf. A link is put up re rubbish trousers to the Nike golf store. Are all these " fishy".


----------



## IainP (Nov 2, 2016)

Orikoru said:



			I did find it quite the coincidence that the affected party showed here the very next day after the topic was posted. How did he know the topic was here?
		
Click to expand...

Probably the reverse of



connor said:



			Was reading about this or a case very similar on a Facebook selling page earlier...
If your dealing with a chap called Phillip your being named and shamed all over Facebook buddy picture and all sorts. People want you linched for not being willing to swap back
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 2, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			To a normal person wanting a VXR 220 or Ping G30 you would not of known the differance.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I can tell the difference between a VXR220 and a Ping G30


----------



## GeeJay (Nov 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I reckon I can tell the difference between a VXR220 and a Ping G30 

Click to expand...

Show off!


----------



## philipfewkes1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi. Thanks for the welcome. Hopefully this gets resolved. I just want fairness, not looking to upset anyone.



Tashyboy said:



			Morning Bill, what a small world it is eh, please let me explain.

Can you remember when me and my homies turned up in Northumberland where your hospitality will never be exceeded. Well if you remember of of my Homies was Kevin ( Baghead). He was the bandit that took brass on Tyneside. Anyway his course etiquette is second to none, he is a honest family man. He is salt of the earth. The kind of guy you would want as a regular PP. He is my playin PP every Tuesday and Thursday. He likes listening to my boring stories twice a week. His extended family are of the same ilk. Kevin has a nephew who I have played with at Breadsall Priory, he is a delightful young man. His name is Phillip. Unfortunately He is the poor sod who has been "shafted" with these fake Pings.

What I cannot get my head around now is the OP. I think he comes across as a cheese slice short of a picnic.
1, his wife bought these clubs, really. Would you let your wife go out and buy 3 X clubs. There's something about that don't sit right.
2, He has come on here, asking for advice and not listened to what he has been told. What type of friends does have.


oh ah welcome to the forum Phillip say heyup to Les for me when you see him. All the best Andy aka Tashyboy
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 2, 2016)

Interested to see how this ends up, hope it is resolved quickly

please be aware that The Forum is not to be used for any commercial activity or advertising unless it has been cleared by GM Staff

Otherwise i'll set Tashyboy on yer


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Interested to see how this ends up, hope it is resolved quickly

please be aware that The Forum is not to be used for any commercial activity or advertising unless it has been cleared by GM Staff

Otherwise i'll set Tashyboy on yer 

Click to expand...

al need to bring Missis T wi me though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I reckon I can tell the difference between a VXR220 and a Ping G30 

Click to expand...

My Ping G30 is more reliable than my old VX220. Would struggle to get me bats in it though.


----------



## Andy (Nov 2, 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/455490204534167?view=permalink&id=825901674159683

OP has ordered the clubs, but wife buys them?


----------



## connor (Nov 2, 2016)

To clear any confusion and pointing fingers about advertising. I sent Phillip the link for this topic as I'm friends/customer with him on Facebook that's all.

He posted about it on Facebook so i put 2 and2 together as read them on the same day and sent him here to read what the other fella had wrote.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 2, 2016)

IainP said:



			Probably the reverse of
		
Click to expand...

i

Same here i knew about first on noseybook


----------



## jusme (Nov 2, 2016)

Goodness gracious....this is still going. It's clear that the OP is not responding anymore and hope this dies a death. To the other fella - nothing is coming of this on a forum anymore. I do hope (assuming as stated they are fake and you KNOW that) that you take this to court. A simple process (been there) and a simple outcome. Let us know how it turns out. 

P.S. are there more conspiracy theories to come. I think they have all been covered


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 3, 2016)

connor said:



			To clear any confusion and pointing fingers about advertising. I sent Phillip the link for this topic as I'm friends/customer with him on Facebook that's all.

He posted about it on Facebook so i put 2 and2 together as read them on the same day and sent him here to read what the other fella had wrote.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Connor me man, and thanks for helping to clear that up. Sometimes you just hate being right. &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## Taffy78 (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol lol lol lol


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 6, 2016)

Taffy78 said:



			Lol lol lol lol
		
Click to expand...

Eh, care to enlighten us Taff.


----------



## Taffy78 (Nov 6, 2016)

Absolutley.  Its just very amusing reading everybodys comments and abuse towards me. Its like they all think im actually bothered by it. Lmao. Lol.


----------



## GeeJay (Nov 6, 2016)

Taffy78 said:



			Absolutley.  Its just very amusing reading everybodys comments and abuse towards me. Its like they all think im actually bothered by it. Lmao. Lol.
		
Click to expand...

So you asked for advice, which was that you should do the right thing and swap the clubs back. But have simply chosen to ignore that as it's all a bit inconvenient for you? A large part of the game of golf is about doing the right thing, seems that seems to have passed you by. Ah well, enjoy playing with your 'stolen' clubs mate.


----------



## Taffy78 (Nov 6, 2016)

Im posting them back tomorrow ........ but nice assumption .lol.


----------



## brendy (Nov 6, 2016)

And that concludes tonights entertainment folks. Same bat time, same bat channel next week.


----------

